# Fermented honey/2 weeks aged honey ? Kkultarae



## Elv (Jul 30, 2020)

Please help me solve the problem..

I have been confused for almost 2 months always looking for various recipes about kkultarae (korean) or dragon beard candy. but almost all of them use sugar or corn syrup, i really avoid that, what I wanted is a Korean version that uses pure honey.
some of them said, "this is made of pure honey" an another said "this is made of fermented honey and malt (or glutinous rice)" "boiled and dried for 2 weeks". I've tried it dozens of times but it's too soft, not like what they made. hard but elastic when they rolled.
can anyone help me how their method of making honey dough is?

https://youtu.be/lMOWsI5y9dw

https://youtu.be/V2HE3j9Etx4

https://youtu.be/YrO0OX62ykE


----------

